# Roarockit



## lindfie (Aug 18, 2021)

i'm using roarokit veneer. i'm getting colour bleeding when i glue my sheets together and its creating colours i don't want in my blanks. anyone else have this issue and what can i do to prevent this?

Thanks 

Aaron


----------



## leehljp (Aug 18, 2021)

I have had color bleeding in the past (years ago) and then I had to experiment with different glues and paint finishes to figure out which ones  did not cause bleeding. 

In most cases for me - most water based and acetone based glues or finishes would cause bleeding, oil based finishes did not. I did use thin CA to coat some woods and then use medium or thick to finish gluing up segments.

Which glue(s) are you using now that is causing the problem? 

I have not had problems with Titebond type of white glue or epoxies. Spray adhesives (3M, Loctite etc) does well with laminates and parquet laminates without causing bleeding. But while spray glues work well, they take some getting used to in order to keep air pockets out - if doing numerous layers.


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 18, 2021)

Aaron can you be a little more specific in what you are trying to do. It may help us. Also if you have any photos that can explain things too.


----------



## mark james (Aug 18, 2021)

Hi Aaron.  Their website recommends Titebond III or epoxy.  I have used similar dyed veneer products with no bleeding.  To be more specific, I use Titebond Translucent, and West System 105/207 Epoxy.


----------



## lindfie (Aug 18, 2021)

leehljp said:


> I have had color bleeding in the past (years ago) and then I had to experiment with different glues and paint finishes to figure out which ones  did not cause bleeding.
> 
> In most cases for me - most water based and acetone based glues or finishes would cause bleeding, oil based finishes did not. I did use thin CA to coat some woods and then use medium or thick to finish gluing up segments.
> 
> ...


i've been using gorilla wood glue. i'll look into the glues that have been recommended.. thanks


----------

